# OS X won't connect to server



## freaksavior (Jul 6, 2010)

So after I formatted my mac, it refuses to connect to my server with 2008 R2, any mac users have any idea why this is happening? i have all my music, and photos on it so itunes, and aperture hang each time.

edit:

Figured it out - Hopefully it works from now on. I had to turn off the machine and then turn on. I think my logic board is dying.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you got it solved quickly, just couldn't resist the edited quote.



freaksavior said:


> I think my logic is dying.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 6, 2010)

According to the AHD my mac's fine


----------

